
Twitter used two-factor phone numbers/emails to serving targeted ads - slowhand09
https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/08/twitter-admits-it-used-two-factor-phone-numbers-and-emails-for-targeted-advertising/
======
fake_satire
Lock Jack Dorcey Up!! >:)

~~~
dang
Could you please stop posting unsubstantive comments to Hacker News? and
please stop making accounts to break the site guidelines with?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

